# did Lemond change how they size their frames?



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i have a 54 c-c tourmalet that i bought nos about 4 or 5 years ago, had the 54cm sticker on it and all. i'm looking to 'upgrade' to a Zurich frame but now the sizes go from 53 to 55 and the lemond site looks like they measure center to jusb (just under seat binder). my 54 when measured c-jusb is a 55. so if i want to get the same size frame should i be looking at a 55 now?


----------

